# 12am to 5am rule?



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

Just wanna be clear if this rule still on? That we cant keep rockfish fro midnight to 5am? Thanks for the input!


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

That's correct, can't possess between 12 and 5am.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

irrompible said:


> That's correct, can't possess between 12 and 5am.


That means if you catch a rock a 11:59 PM and put him in your cooler you're liable for a fine up to $500.00 per fish. If you hook on just before 5:00 AM you better play him till after 5:00 AM. I saw 2 guys get nailed at the Tank 3 yrs ago for having rock in their cooler during the NO CATCH period and the DNR agent was dressed as a regular fisherman.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Is it safe to keep the rock that stay in the bay? I've been doing a lot of practice at matapeake on my casting this year for AI and IR next year and the some of the rock that come up look down right scary.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

All the ones I've caught this year have been fat and happy. If you get one with sores don't keep it, I try not to touch them bare handed.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

is it applicable in all year round to MD state parks?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

That's why I fish the Delaware beaches, and the VA. side of AI. Maryland law's.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

hunter1 said:


> That's why I fish the Delaware beaches, and the VA. side of AI. Maryland law's.


Better read the regulations again...... There is no time restriction on the coast


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

dingbat said:


> Better read the regulations again...... There is no time restriction on the coast


What Dingbat said, no time restrictions for the coastal waters including Assateague Island State and Federal Parks.

John


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

It means that at 12am to 5am only catch and release for MD all year round!


I just hope that all Dnr/NRP will show more active ways of catching poachers intead of being hard on this rule...

And be more strict in rod limits..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yes sir it is.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

The rule benefit DNR not having to watch for illegal fishing through their binoculars (smile)


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Padwas said:


> It means that at 12am to 5am only catch and release for MD all year round!
> 
> 
> I just hope that all Dnr/NRP will show more active ways of catching poachers intead of being hard on this rule...
> ...


This rule applies in MD on the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries only. This law does not apply to Fenwick Is., Rt. 50 bridge, OC and beaches etc. in Maryland.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

CaliYellowtail said:


> This rule applies in MD on the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries only. This law does not apply to Fenwick Is., Rt. 50 bridge, OC and beaches etc. in Maryland.


There you go. I fish the VA side of AI, during the season you can fish all night. I don't fish the Chesapeake bay even tough I live in NE Md. Because of the weird rules for that part of the bay. I still like the Delaware beaches better, all the way to Fenwick. I like the Va side of AI because I have a place near there in VA. Fishing is pretty good at the Hook, and back bay. Just read the fishing MD guide to find what the reg's are. Oh yeah, The night pass for AI on the VA side is for life. Plus if your 65 or over you get a life time pass to AI for $ 10.00 if it hasn't gone up. Tight lines.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The Potomac is not included in MD's 12 to 5 law. 

For instance when I fished PLO I would move over to the Potomac side of the point and fish the night away. Better fishing there anyway. 

Capt Mike


----------

